# What Do You Guys Use To Protect The Finish?



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

First off, thanks to all of the feedback on the conversions that I have done. It is fun to have a place where you can share and bounce off ideas.

Now that I have painted several cars, I would like to know what you guys do to protect the paint and finish from getting scratched up when you run the cars on the track. Is there something that also keeps the semi-gloss paint looking semi-gloss rather than glossy? Thanks.


----------



## SuperDave321 (Mar 10, 2015)

Kinda hard to answer that Jim. Will depend on what type paint you used but if you run your cars, they will get scratched. I clear coat mine with urethane. Don't own a shelf queen.
Try to crash softly.


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Dave:

I use Testors enamel. It seems to adhere better than other paints.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I agree that if you are going to race them they are not going to stay pristine. Would a bit of 'racers tape' in key places work? I see it used at SCCA events often.


----------



## SpeedyNH (Sep 13, 2014)

that's excellent.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*Tape*



Milton Fox Racing said:


> I agree that if you are going to race them they are not going to stay pristine. Would a bit of 'racers tape' in key places work? I see it used at SCCA events often.


LOL, that "racers tape" is holding the car together!
LOL
:jest:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

If you have waterslide decals on your car you have to use a clear coat of some sort or they will get rubbed off rather quickly. There are both flat and glossy clear coats. Some clear coats contain strong solvents that can attack decals, so you have to be careful. I like to put a couple of coats of Future (now called Johnson's Pledge Multi Finish Floor Care) over the decals before I apply the clear coat. I use Testors clear. I top off everything with a couple of coats of Future. If a car starts to look a little dingy I can refresh it with a new coat of Future. You can put Future right over clear glass parts. If you don't like a glossy finish do not use Future as the final coat. Future by itself is not robust enough to protect decals. An automotive clear will be better at resisting chipping, but most of those will eat up your decals and also attack your color coat unless that is also an automotive paint like DupliColor.


----------



## DougieD (Jan 28, 2020)

I just got a new Willy's shell with flames on the front. It looks good, but the colors are just a tad duller than I expected. Would a high-gloss urthane coat make the color pop a little more? Thx.


----------



## DougieD (Jan 28, 2020)

Rich Dumas said:


> If you have waterslide decals on your car you have to use a clear coat of some sort or they will get rubbed off rather quickly. There are both flat and glossy clear coats. Some clear coats contain strong solvents that can attack decals, so you have to be careful. I like to put a couple of coats of Future (now called Johnson's Pledge Multi Finish Floor Care) over the decals before I apply the clear coat. I use Testors clear. I top off everything with a couple of coats of Future. If a car starts to look a little dingy I can refresh it with a new coat of Future. You can put Future right over clear glass parts. If you don't like a glossy finish do not use Future as the final coat. Future by itself is not robust enough to protect decals. An automotive clear will be better at resisting chipping, but most of those will eat up your decals and also attack your color coat unless that is also an automotive paint like DupliColor.


How do you apply the Future? Foam brush? Bristle brush? Cloth? Other? Thx.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Most people I know use an air brush. And they dip clear plastic pieces into a container and let them drip dry. ?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

for 1/64 slot car bodies, I have dipped whole bodies and let air dry.
if drips start forming without dropping off, wick them with a piece of paper towel.
you only need to place a corner of the paper towel on the drip and it will absorb the excess.
yes, I agree that spraying it on with an airbrush is probably best method.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I just brush the Future on, I don't see any need to dunk the entire body. Years ago I had a sample of Future analyzed. Future is 75% volatiles, so it takes a number of applications to build up a decent coat.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Rich Dumas said:


> I just brush the Future on, I don't see any need to dunk the entire body. Years ago I had a sample of Future analyzed. Future is 75% volatiles, so it takes a number of applications to build up a decent coat.


it would be adequate to simply say " I just brush future on. " 
including the follow up " I don't see any need to dunk the entire body " is unnecessary, condescending and indicating disapproval along with disdain.

I have breached this subject of condescension with Mr Dumas before on this chat site and others.
he doesn't realize he is doing it or he considers himself better than others and continues to do so with no concern for others.

different strokes for different folks.
offering various methods of accomplishing a task is not wrong and is what the OP asked for.
not a dissertation on how NOT to do something.

each of us do things in our own manner with our own rewards.
to be constantly belittling others who don't do it YOUR way, Mr Dumas, is troubling and concerns me about your mental health.

you always play "one upmanship" and the most "up" is silence. 
so, as in the past, you will not respond because it is below you to converse about subjects that make you uneasy.


----------

